# Arrancandonga



## Sumo (25 Aug 2010)

Regards.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Aug 2010)

Hola Fernando!! Bienvenido 

The tank looks awesome  whats the full setup? tank size? dosing? lighting? etc.....


----------



## a1Matt (25 Aug 2010)

Bienvenido!

Gorgeous tank


----------



## Dave Spencer (25 Aug 2010)

Love the tank, Fernando. You make me want to use Micranthemum umbrosum again.

Dave.


----------



## Gill (26 Aug 2010)

looks amazing, love the open feel of it.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (26 Aug 2010)

stunning! great use of the plants, love the open space...

is that hc or elatine for the foreground?


----------



## Sumo (26 Aug 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Hola Fernando!! Bienvenido
> 
> The tank looks awesome  whats the full setup? tank size? dosing? lighting? etc.....



Hello
Tank: Cms. 64x32x34 (H) - 70 lts.
Lighting: 4 x 18W T8, with photoperiod of 8 hours.
Filtration: DIY Canister 700 l / h
CO2: 2.5 b / s (solenoid 8 hours)
Substrate: sand, earthworm humus, clay, laterite, dolomite and Xaxim.
Fertilization: DIY Ca, Mg, K, N, P, Fe and micros.
Fauna: 14 Trigonostigma hengeli and several Red Cherrys
Plants: Rotala sp. Nanjenshan, Micranthemum umbrosum, Blixa japonica, Ludwigia arcuata and Bacopa sp. "Paranay GuazÃº"
Regards


----------



## Sumo (26 Aug 2010)

wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> stunning! great use of the plants, love the open space...
> 
> is that hc or elatine for the foreground?



Hello, is Bacopa sp. "Paranay GuazÃº"











Regards.


----------



## Sumo (26 Aug 2010)

Thanks to all.
Regards.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Aug 2010)

Now that is one interesting carpeting plant!! looks ace!


----------



## a1Matt (26 Aug 2010)

Sumo said:
			
		

> Bacopa sp. "Paranay GuazÃº"



I've never heard of that plant.
Is it common in Uruguay?


----------



## Sumo (26 Aug 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Sumo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, does not exist in Uruguay.
It was collected by Francisco Martinez, an Argentine aquarist in Paranay GuazÃº River in the Province of Misiones, Argentina.
It is very similar to the HC, a bit larger, but does not need much light. It grows best in soft water.
Regards.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (26 Aug 2010)

very cool foreground, i knew it wasnt hc...


----------



## Tom (26 Aug 2010)

I like that carpet, very nice  Got a soft spot for umbrosum at the moment too 

Tom


----------



## verchap (26 Aug 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Now that is one interesting carpeting plant!! looks ace!


I concur, its like shag pile...


----------



## Sumo (24 Sep 2010)

Update.





Regards.


----------



## YzemaN (24 Sep 2010)

Nice! Still very lush and delicious


----------



## Sumo (25 Sep 2010)

YzemaN said:
			
		

> Nice! Still very lush and delicious



Thanks.
Regards.


----------



## pokpokphuket (18 Nov 2010)

look so nice ,what name of the plant in the front please?
Thanks in advance


----------

